# Blue Auratus has Gray Sore Under Eye- Please Help



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

I noticed this today. I am fairly new to pdfs (only had them for 4-5 months) and have no idea what this is/could be. I immediately put her (I believe its a her) into quarantine. Please help. I dust every day alternating from calcium ant vitamins(with A) so I don't think it has to do with nutrient deficiency. The substrate is coco earth on top of a egg-crate false bottom and none of the other frogs show any of the symptoms. She is about 7-8 months. The gray bump is elevated and swollen. Please help!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I'm not a vet by a long shot, but with the red spot in the middle of the lesion, it might be an injury from running into a sharp twig or something. It could also be fungal or bacterial. Either way, I'd take it to a vet experienced with amphibians due to its proximity to the frog's eye.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

should i put neosporin on it just to be safe? or with that do more harm then good?


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

pictures are very clear ... have you read the care sheets ? 
also a google search found this .. thank you saurian.net 
" your frog does have a bacterial infection, it might be saved by treatment with antibiotics. A trip to a vet experienced in dealing with amphibians would be an excellent step, but unfortunately there are not many of them in this country. Here at our facility we use a spray made of water and an antibiotic called Baytril. Baytril is a common antibiotic, the generic name is enrofloxcin. We use one cc of this product in a liter of water, and spray daily for two weeks. Unfortunately this product is only available from a veterinarian.

If you are unable to find a vet that you feel can deal with a dart frog, there is a “over the counter” antibiotic that you can try. Most fish stores carry antibiotics for fish. They generally recommend that you add one tablet of these antibiotics to ten gallons of water. I suggest you mix one tablet into one gallon of water. Then allow the frog to soak in the water for a half hour, twice a day. Continue this for two weeks."

this states your frog HAS a bacterial infection but thats just incase it is a bacterial infection so dont think im saying it is .. it just could be . sry if i confused you .


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

also .. what do you feed it ? any chance of initial iritation being from insect? red dot has me wondering as well . When my frog has a issue like this i dont notice a red dot . I think soaking or rinsing with a antifungle would be my way to go but there are more verse people on here so lets see what they say . When did u notice it ? how long has it been ? has it progressivly worst ? are they digging and could this be abrasion ? please keep us in the loop !


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

well i noticed it today and removed her. Her behavior seems unaffected. I feed her fruit flys and there are spring tales seeded int he viv. there are some prickly broms in the viv so maybe its just a wound but then why would the surrounding tissue just loose color?


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks like it could be an injury that became infected, possibly from one of those brom spines. Your best bet is to consult a vet, if you don't have a good one near you try emailing Dr Frye.


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

best advise ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I also recommend contacting a vet for medicine. Yes it is a bacterial infection. It is always caused by keeping soil too wet!


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Tony said:


> Looks like it could be an injury that became infected, possibly from one of those brom spines. Your best bet is to consult a vet, if you don't have a good one near you try emailing Dr Frye.


i emailed him lets see what he says


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Update:

So last night I put some triple antibiotic ointment from equate on the wound and this morning its significantly less swollen and some color is returning. It appears to be working =) ill keep you guys updated


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Good work! Be sure to post an updated pic as he heals.


----------

